# Favorite Tool?



## kennosborne (Jan 21, 2004)

What is your favorite tool to use to turn pens?


----------



## kennosborne (Jan 21, 2004)

Here is my main tool:
http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/kennosborne/album?.dir=/Turning+Tool


----------



## Daniel (Jan 22, 2004)

1/2 inch spindel Gouge. I have had several people recommend the Bowl Gouge though.


----------



## PensofColor (Jan 22, 2004)

It might sound crazy, but my favorite is a 1-1/4" roughing gouge.  For me, it turns cleaner than spindle gouges, and it's not as risky as a skew.  My business partner, however, just loves the skew.  Go figure!

Sheila


----------



## Scott (Jan 22, 2004)

I mostly use a 1/2" spindle gouge, but generally finish off with a skew.

Scott.


----------



## NCTurner (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm surprised to see the bowl gouge as the tool of choice, at least of those listed here.  Even though the skew is my favorite, I agree with Sheila that the roughing gouge can be a useful tool as well, and I use it probably second most.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 24, 2004)

I've had several people recomend the Bowl gouge. I just don't own one. and since I get by with the Spindle gouge I never seem to get the Bowl gouge to the top of my list of new toys. I'm sure If I knew what I was missing this woudl change. I don't have other turners to work with so I don't have the advantage of trying things out much. it's an all or nothing thing. so I'm usually a little slow to actually buy something in case it doesn't work for me.


----------



## jdbailey (Jan 26, 2004)

1/2 roughing/spindle gouge...I've tried a skew and really like the results...but I have the tendency to screw things up with it


----------



## knifecut (Jan 26, 2004)

I use a 3/4" roughout gouge to take the wood down to near the bushings, then sand.  Will also use this gouge to put a small cancavity near the tip for the thumb and fingers.


----------



## qquake (Feb 8, 2004)

I primarily use 3/4" and 1/2" spindle gouges, and a diamond parting tool. Sometimes I will use a skew, but not very often.


----------



## melchioe (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm with Sheila - I use a 1.25" roughing gouge for the initial rough shape.  I also use a 1/4" bowl gouge for some of the profile shaping when I need small profiles with agressive stock removal(and the rest of the chisels for their various purposes).  But by far the most material removal is done with the roughing gouge, and I can get surpisingly close to final form using all parts of it (the edges can get nice details on all but the most delicate and deep profiles)


----------



## Daniel (Feb 16, 2004)

and a diamond parting tool. Sometimes I will use a skew, but not very often.

What size Parting tool. My diamond tip parting toll has a 3/16 wide tip on it. I tried ll sorts of thing for cutting the narrow tenons for center bands until I finally bought a narrow parting tool from CSUSA. the best money I spent on tolls so far. I got it without a handle and turned one out of Olive that I had laying around. I still need to do some work onit to get the toll into the handle right. but what a gourgeous tool it is. I'm thinking about making handles for all my tools and put bands on them for a sort of code. like one band is the spindle 1/2 inch spindle gouge. two bands the 3/4 etc. so that I can identify them by their handles. not to mention show off some of my work at teh same time. besides I have a bunch of russian olive taking up room in my shop []


----------



## Rudy Vey (Feb 16, 2004)

1/2 inch spindle gouge and finishing with 3/4 inch skew so that I start sanding with 400 paper

Rudy


----------



## Robert (Mar 29, 2004)

I use a very shallow 1/2in gouge - it does a great job from start to finish/


----------



## Old Griz (Mar 30, 2004)

Sorby Spindlemaster... works great and not as hard to master as a skew..


----------



## Gawker (Apr 3, 2004)

I use a roughing gouge myself. I think it is a 1" 
I just don't remember right now.


----------



## sparks (Apr 3, 2004)

Tom, how is the Spindlemaster to sharpen?  Do you do it freehand?


----------



## txbob (Apr 4, 2004)

90% of my turning is done with a 1" roughing gouge, 9% with a 1" skew, and the rest is mostly a parting tool.

I think a common mistake made by beginners is using smaller tools, when the larger tools give better control and reduced chance of a catch.

txbob


----------



## surg87 (Jun 1, 2004)

I start with a 3/4" roundnose/bullnose gouge to get it roughed out and near final form (learned that from Ed Davidson), then go to a 1/2" gouge for the 4 ends and finish with an oval skew lightly.

Works for me!


----------



## Mudder (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sparks_
> <br />Tom, how is the Spindlemaster to sharpen?  Do you do it freehand?



My instructions say to use a diamond file across the top.

http://www.robert-sorby.co.uk/spindlemaster_instructions.htm#Sharpening


----------



## bigdove (Aug 31, 2004)

I use mostly a gouge because I am still learning how to use the skew.  I have made a mess of a few blanks but I am not giving up


----------



## C_Ludwigsen (Aug 31, 2004)

I do at least 90% of my turning on each pen with the 1-1/4" Roughing gouge.  Love that tool.  However, I don't do sculpted pens yet, so that may change as I start adding to what I try.


----------



## jwoodwright (Sep 12, 2004)

One inch "scary sharp" gouge. Next is a one inch "scary sharp" skew.  I have many tools and even made some for specific tasks.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 6, 2005)

Whatever works. Some woods want a big gouge, others do beautifully with a large skew while still others demand a smaller gouge.


----------



## BogBean (Mar 6, 2005)

I like the Sorby Spindlemaster. For a newbie it is great. no jig needed to sharpen...


----------



## woodscavenger (Mar 6, 2005)

Sorby fingernail bowl gouge and a radius sharpened skew.  those two tools are used 98% of the time on my pens.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey Kenn---Great to have you back posting!!!!  Hope you're computer's working well!!  Actually, I would classify my #1 turning tool as my Wood Lathe!!  Then, I would say my second favorite tool would be the bastard file I use to rasp my grooves in my spirals---even though the lathe's not turning except by hand.  Then I really use a variety of tools---whatever works best to get the job done.  I do use a spindlemaster part of the time and it is very easy to sharpen---I just use a diamond file and run it across the top.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Mar 6, 2005)

Wow, Kenn---Didn't see you posted this over a year ago----Hoping all's well with your computer!!


----------



## Tom Stephens (Mar 6, 2005)

I use a HENRY TAYLOR 9/16 INCH M2 GOUGE 
for almost everything.
Tom
Branchport, NY


----------



## Gregory Huey (Mar 6, 2005)

I use various spindle gouges to rough in and then go to a 3/4" oval skew.


----------



## Gary (Mar 6, 2005)

Sorby Spindlemaster for me.


----------



## RockyHa (Mar 6, 2005)

I use a 3/8"s spincle gouge to make the blank round and then finish it with a 1/2" skew. But I'm a newbe and don't know any better.
Rocky


----------



## Deere41h (Mar 6, 2005)

Turn it round with a 3/4" roughing gouge and finish with a 1" Skew.  Skew gives me the best finish.


----------



## Darley (Mar 6, 2005)

I use 3/4" and 1" skew as well as 3/4" roughing gouge depending the hardeness of the wood, I like the small detail spindle gauge I just got from Ryan ( full set of 5 tools ).

Serge


----------



## dougle40 (Mar 6, 2005)

That's a tough one to answer . I use a 1" gouge to rough turn round , then  a 1" , 1/2" and 1/4" skew to finish and a set of mini tools for any fancy turnings and recesses .


----------



## ctEaglesc (Mar 7, 2005)

Don't really know the names of the chisels, I just use what works,
I have a couple for different areas of turning.
The one I reach for the most is a "flat rounded end Skew"
After roughing I use it for more final shaping.
If I want to make long evenly shaped cylinders,I have a chisel in the HF set that looks like a parting tool but the cutting edges are beveled.I can use it similar to a skew but it cuts deeper and I just guide it along the tool rest right to left or left to right.
Newest favorite tool is a short handled 1&1/2" Fuller flat wood working chisel like you would use to make mortises for door locks.
Hone it up and it "straightens out the bumps" left by gouges


----------



## JimGo (Mar 7, 2005)

I use a 1" skew for roughing and turning.  Haven't gotten as sophisticated as Doug, but will probably switch to other tools when I do.


----------



## Fred in NC (Mar 7, 2005)

1" fingernail gouge.  Great for roughing out, and I can shape a pen with it if I want.


----------



## wayneis (Mar 7, 2005)

A few months ago I gave myself a treat, I bought a new Crown Pro PM 1/2" spindle gouge.  What a treat, I havn't used any other gouge sense.  It gets and holds a better edge than what I could ever get with the ole HF tools, and at DW's suggestion I bought that cardboard honing wheel and havn't only used the wolverine about twice sense.  Just a quick touch up on the honing wheel and off I go.

Wayne


----------



## mik (Mar 21, 2005)

Made my own - from a heafty  old square section metal file - square cut to a rake of 70 degrees, with a slight chammfer on each leading eadge - cuts like butter and will do as one tool to sanding!


----------



## dougle40 (Mar 22, 2005)

I had to answer "Other" here because I can't really say that I have a "FAVORITE" tool . I use just about all of them when I turn a pen .


----------



## lkorn (Mar 22, 2005)

I use a spindle gouge.  Working on confidence with a skew[]


----------



## Old Griz (Mar 22, 2005)

I would have to say my skews.. I have a couple of them and two are reground to custom shapes and use like a scraper to get the final ready to lightly sand finish... they basically are used to very lightly scrape off dust like particles and smooth the blanks.. they are ground to a more intense radius than a normal radiused skew.. I actually did the first one for making spinning tops, but found it worked on pens very well also... the biggie it keeping them scary sharp and I do that with a diamond stone to touch up the edges... The way I hold them in also different and would probably scare the heck out of most woodturning teachers.. but it works for me and I still have all my fingers.


----------



## gerberpens (Mar 22, 2005)

I guess I'm in the small minority of folks that use the Sorby Spindlemaster. It is a relatively easy tool to use as a new turner and gives me a nice smooth cut.  I would recommend it to new turners.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 23, 2005)

Txbob, I believe most folks would disagree with you on that. Less chisel, less chance for a catch. I'm in the process of watching a bowl turning video right now and he most of the work with a homemade cutter (I can hardly call it a chisel) so small it is almost just a little point, under 3/16", for sure. A master turner in my club advised using small chisels to avoid catches. He mostly turns manzanita and burls and doesn't like catches. I have been using a 1" spindle gougle for rounding then shaping with a 1" skew on most of my work, from larger to pens. But I recenlty acquired two large (2" & 2 1/2") roughing gouges that I will try for fast waste removal. First attempts were bummers, they caught instantly on corners. It was aged hardwood. I switched to a 3/8" spindle gouge and rounded that sucker quickly without catches.








> _Originally posted by txbob_
> <br />90% of my turning is done with a 1" roughing gouge, 9% with a 1" skew, and the rest is mostly a parting tool.
> 
> I think a common mistake made by beginners is using smaller tools, when the larger tools give better control and reduced chance of a catch.
> ...


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 9, 2005)

Ken, I couldnt access the photo, is your tool too small to post?
Just kidding,
Glenn


----------



## Tim (Apr 9, 2005)

I start with a 1/2" spindle gouge and the use a 3/4" skew.  My biggest problem is keeping them sharp emough to do the job properly.

Tim


----------



## MDWine (Apr 10, 2005)

Up to this point, I've used the gouge on all of my pens. (both of 'em![])

I was able to get a fairly smooth turn, and get the wood to the final diminsions.

Now, thanks to Griz, my skew is less scary, so I think I will be using it a bit more.

So, uh, my FAVORITE?    ALL OF 'EM!!!! []
I can't decide, I have so little experience!  I guess that makes me fat, dumb, and happy![]


----------



## laspringer (Apr 20, 2005)

Round cold rolled steel with a carbide metal lathe bit in the end.


----------



## lkorn (Apr 20, 2005)

I like the "skewchigouge".


----------



## atvrules1 (Apr 22, 2005)

I round with a 1" gouge, rough shape with a 1/2" round nose scraper then final shape with a 1" skew.  As I've learned to use the skew I find that the control you can achieve with it is unparalleled.  I am able to use it on some of the more difficult woods where anything else would have a fair amount of tear-out.  Definently turning into my favorite tool.


----------



## Thumbs (Apr 22, 2005)

My Big Fat Thumbs!

"Cause they catches all the splinters I missed when I was sanding!


----------



## vick (Apr 22, 2005)

A roughing gouge and a skew.  I use 3/4 roughing gouge to turn round then change to a skew.  I have 2 skewa a 3/4 inch and a 1 1/4, if the pen is big enough I love the 1 1/4.  It just seems more stable to me.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 22, 2005)

I like using a 3/4" bowl gouge which I also use like a skew.

The bowl gouge I have has a deep flute and I use the sides as skew.
I also have a 1/4" round skew that I like.


----------



## dozuki (Apr 24, 2005)

i love my roughing gouge.  It may sound crazy but i can do most things swith my roughing gouge.  Besides the skew keeps catching wile the rougher just rolles along.


----------

